# Flynn at 3 months



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Flynn is a big boy now at three months old. He is still as mad as a box of frogs which is just how we like it. He loves his walks on the moor and at Mugdock Castle. Jumping into the tallest grass and coming out covered in sticky seeds is his best trick. The weather here in west central Scotland has not been the best and so lots of muddy puddles to jump into. My car is like a disaster zone. At home Flynn has made a big impression and it is difficult to walk the length of Milngavie precinct without having to stop and fend of admirers. 
No more accidents in the house and he is becoming better at commands although if distracted he just ignores me.
The Origen food seems to be OK for him and I order it on line.
It would be good to hear how his brothers and sisters are getting on.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! 

Daisy has selective deafness aswell! It must be a common trait!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hes just adorable,whats his weight now? His colouring is just gorg typical cute teddy bear.
How tall is he?? im sure someone will tells us but do you messure the height from front paw to neck??

well done with the house training Buddy still has the odd accident but i think its his owners fault not his tee hee.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Hes Lovely:love-eyes:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh how I'm still in love with him! He's just soooo gorgeous. If he ever gets too much, you know where to come lol!!!

Thanks for the update x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He is a gorgeous pup and has perfected the butter wouldn't melt look


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww, Flynn is so cute and cuddly - what a gorgeous boy. Love his colouring and coat and great to hear how well he's settled in  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So so gorgeous!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Flynn's face is very like Izzy's. He is such a gorgeous colour. Rocky, look for Michael's thread "Ziggy x Lilly ....." info on weight/height etc. on there. Glad all is well, same here, few accidents now and then, but Izzy is just perfect x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous chunky boy. I love the fact that he already pulls a crowd. Julia xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely and sounds to be having a fab time x x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Flynn is gorgeous, I'm not surprised you are having to fend of admirers!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Flynn
Your looking great bro and glad to hear your new owner's are taking great care of you I know what you mean about having to stop and talk to human's but its a small price to pay to see the smile on your owners face
Anyway Flynn I gotta go cause its my afternoon walk and its raining
Take care luv Milo x
PS here's some pics of me chillin in the garden


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Milo looks like a cool dude. Breaking some hearts already I'll bet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is really adorable!! lovely colouring


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely to hear how Flynn is getting on. He is very scrummy! 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update ... and lovely cockapoo  ahhh Flynn xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning, love him!


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Fabulous Flynn x


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> Flynn is a big boy now at three months old. He is still as mad as a box of frogs which is just how we like it. He loves his walks on the moor and at Mugdock Castle. Jumping into the tallest grass and coming out covered in sticky seeds is his best trick. The weather here in west central Scotland has not been the best and so lots of muddy puddles to jump into. My car is like a disaster zone. At home Flynn has made a big impression and it is difficult to walk the length of Milngavie precinct without having to stop and fend of admirers.
> No more accidents in the house and he is becoming better at commands although if distracted he just ignores me.
> The Origen food seems to be OK for him and I order it on line.
> It would be good to hear how his brothers and sisters are getting on.


He's absolutely gorgeous but you could see he would be at 6 weeks! Teddy is doing great as well, so friendly and really picking things up well. He usually has two mad spells during the day when he charges round and gets a but nippy but otherwise we're so proud of him. He met Rufus and Basil two other JukeeDoodles at Horsell Common last week which was great. We knew they lived locally but just happened to be there at the same time.


----------

